
Ask HN: Anyone in Tokyo want to hack? - caser
Hey! I get to Tokyo on Sunday and will be there for 7-8 weeks. I&#x27;d love to meet up with some awesome local developers for a sprint &#x2F; hack day.<p>My background is mostly in Ruby and I&#x27;m interested in doing more projects in Go. I&#x27;m also interested in playing around with the Github data dumps (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.githubarchive.org&#x2F;).<p>If interested, post here or shoot me an e-mail.
======
Paulods
Hi,

Sure i might be interested in doing something time allowing. I also could
potentially introduce you to some people in the startup community if you want.

If you are free also join us at Tech Crawl Tokyo event -
[https://techcrawl.doorkeeper.jp/events/31206?locale=en](https://techcrawl.doorkeeper.jp/events/31206?locale=en)

